# What do you wear to bed?



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2007)

Just out of sheer curiosity...

For me, it's usually some sort of nightie/chemise, unless it's too hot for any of that and then it's full on fat girl nudity.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 22, 2007)

usually a pair of shorts and a t-shirt. Often enough I wear whatever shirt I wore that day.

I have ZERO sexay sleepwear. I'm usually proud if I take off my jeans.

I'd like to sleep in underwear, but sense I live with a roomie I don't know that well, I'm always worried he'll need to talk to me in the morning. Or my house will catch on fire.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (May 22, 2007)

Not a darn thang...........unless the temp is in the teens, then a cotton long T.


----------



## Carrie (May 22, 2007)

Zippo. Pajamas are a travesty. For sleeping in, anyway - for lounging in, they're cute as a button.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2007)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Not a darn thang...........unless the temp is in the teens, then a cotton long T.



Yeah, in the summer months, it's usually nothing for me as I'm one of those hot-blooded fat chicks. I'm always always hot....


ETA: It's so nice that I'm not the only one who sleeps naked. I have a good friend who wouldn't dare sleep naked, for fear that someone might actually see her naked body....oh and she lives alone.


----------



## curvluver (May 22, 2007)

Nothing but a smile...

The only time I do wear something at night is if I'll be in a hotel (never know where those sheets have been), or staying at a friends place...

My wife follows my lead now in the summer (when she's hot and the lovely nakedness cools her down a bit...). Other than that in the winter she goes for woolies...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

Usually just underwear (briefs, HATE boxers alone), or nothing in the summer time. Sometimes that nothing extends to sheets as well, if it's particularly hot in my room. I can't sleep well in anything much over 70. If it's particularly cold in winter, I might put on a T-shirt and/or boxers as well.


----------



## Tad (May 22, 2007)

For me it is generally the classic t-shirt and boxer shorts, except in the depths of winter when I may replace one or both with flannel pjs. I've never liked sleeping topless, as I have this feeling that my chest gets cold. It is probably psychsomatic or something, but it is hard for me to relax and go to sleep without something on top. Down below, eh, first of all who wants to see those areas first thing in the morning, and second I always figured if there were any nocturnal emission type issues it is easier to throw a pair of boxers in the laundry.

My wife used to sleep nude except in cold weather, but the whole parent hood thing nixed that, as we never know at what time of morning our bed might get invaded. So most often she'll wear a long pajama shirt, sometimes something a little slinkier. Full on PJs sometimes in winter (we keep our bedroom pretty cold in the winter).

-Ed


----------



## prettyssbbw (May 22, 2007)

I usually sleep nude. Sometimes if i am too tired to get undressed i might sleep in my bra and panties. HUGS


----------



## DeniseW (May 22, 2007)

usually I wear panties and a tank top, if it's really cold, I have thermal long johns I'll wear to keep my legs warm.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 22, 2007)

Nothing but a sheet...unless my daughter decides she wants to sleep with me, then I wear a t shirt and shorts. (doesn't happen often these days)


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 22, 2007)

I like to wear tank tops and shorts alot. Sometimes just underwear and the tank. Also have habit of just getting to the bed and dropping jeans and crawling in the bed with the tshirt I wore that day. I do own two night gowns but rarely wear them.
Stacey


----------



## Pookie (May 22, 2007)

I have to wear something, big irrational fear of 'something getting me' that I have had since childhood, cant sleep with no covers either. Yeah I'm a daft cookie!


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2007)

Usually just underwear...occasionally nothing. I'd go nekkid more, but the dog and cats get this disgusted look.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

It depends on who I'm in bed with!

But generally speaking, boxers.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 22, 2007)

normally, i dont wear anything but then i do sometimes fall asleep in a tanktop and undies. In cold months i might wear a teeshirt and boxers.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I have to wear something, big irrational fear of 'something getting me' that I have had since childhood, cant sleep with no covers either. Yeah I'm a daft cookie!


 
I used to have that. I still get it sometimes, if something's gotten me all paranoid. But usually not, I'm not so afraid of the dark in my own room anymore (helps that I lock my door, and my closest couldn't support any kind of life).



Zandoz said:


> Usually just underwear...occasionally nothing. I'd go nekkid more, but the dog and cats get this disgusted look.


 
I don't let the cat in the bathroom with me anymore since I caught her looking at me weird once a few years ago.


----------



## saturdayasusual (May 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> usually a pair of shorts and a t-shirt. Often enough I wear whatever shirt I wore that day.
> 
> I have ZERO sexay sleepwear. I'm usually proud if I take off my jeans.
> 
> I'd like to sleep in underwear, but sense I live with a roomie I don't know that well, I'm always worried he'll need to talk to me in the morning. Or my house will catch on fire.



Same here. I have nothing sexy to sleep in (not like I need it right now anyway). I'm either naked, in my underwear, or sleep in whatever I wore that day. (Usually the latter two.)

Ahh... no fun am I?



Pookie said:


> I have to wear something, big irrational fear of 'something getting me' that I have had since childhood, cant sleep with no covers either. Yeah I'm a daft cookie!



I'm the same way, except I don't HAVE to wear something. But it doesn't matter if I have clothes on or not, I absolutely have to have covers over me or I feel like something is going to reach out and get me.


----------



## MissToodles (May 22, 2007)

I have sateen sheets and like the feel of the fabric against my bare skin. When I do wear things to bed, it's usually a heavily discounted chemise from Lane Bryant or a muumuu.


----------



## Tooz (May 22, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> usually a pair of shorts and a t-shirt. Often enough I wear whatever shirt I wore that day.
> 
> I have ZERO sexay sleepwear. I'm usually proud if I take off my jeans.
> 
> I'd like to sleep in underwear, but sense I live with a roomie I don't know that well, I'm always worried he'll need to talk to me in the morning. Or my house will catch on fire.



Yeah, I just de-pants and wear the shirt and undies I wore the previous day or whatever.


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 22, 2007)

I usually wear sleep pants (lite, stretchy things) and a tank top. I have to wear something - somehow if I'm naked it makes me warmer - too warm. Something about the skin-on-skin contact. In winter, however - it's a long sleep shirt, sleep pants and 80s era leg warmers. Sometimes slippers, too. I hate having cold toes!


----------



## Lorna (May 22, 2007)

Zandoz said:


> Usually just underwear...occasionally nothing. I'd go nekkid more, but the dog and cats get this disgusted look.



LOL Zan and here was me thinking it was just my dog and cat that got the OMG whats that look seeing their owner naked


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 22, 2007)

Well, seeing as I've lived with either my parents, one or more roomies, or an uncle my whole life so far...I definately avoid the nekkid sleeping. I like to wear undies and a baggy shirt in the warm weather. In the cold months I am a very big fan of being cozy. Flannel plaid PJ pants and a plethora of long sleeved T's.  I've always been a comfort over fashion kind of girl.


----------



## BeaBea (May 22, 2007)

Usually nothing - and I like the bedroom with no heating, a window open and 300+ thread count sheets with a goose down duvet (Hedonist? Me? Lol) If I'm sharing the bed I'd rather he was naked all night too.

If its very hot I wear a long soft t shirt and have no sheets or duvet but I much prefer sleeping in the buff. I dont understand how you can choose to sleep in a whole outfit - and slippers too? Lol, I wouldn't get any sleep at all!


Tracey xx


----------



## supersoup (May 22, 2007)

nuffinks.

pajamas are for suckers.


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2007)

Lorna said:


> LOL Zan and here was me thinking it was just my dog and cat that got the OMG whats that look seeing their owner naked



Don't ya just love the "What the hell happened to your fur....and do I need to be worried?" look.



Forgotten_Futures said:


> I don't let the cat in the bathroom with me anymore since I caught her looking at me weird once a few years ago.



Our big bad pitbull is afraid to sleep alone, and since daughter only has a single bed, guess who gets to host the little cover hog. One of the cats, Chaos, gets very peeved and vocal if he is kept from making middle of the night snuggle visits...he generally spends a couple hours a hight on me. He pretty much leaves the wife alone. I guess he knows a sucker when he sees one. Spunky Kitten is the bathroom kitty...I guess he's figured out that in there he has a captive audience that's not likely to grab and pick him up.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 22, 2007)

undies - or nuthin


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2007)

What do I wear in bed? Why, Chanel No.5, of course.
~Marilyn Monroe




I wear a tee and cotton shorts. I'd sleep nekkid but I need soft cotton between my thighs, boobs, assorted rolls, etc. 

Samantha's description of winter night wear is freaking me out. I DO NOT see how people can wear socks to bed...the mere thought of it creeps me out.


----------



## Rowan (May 22, 2007)

9 nights out of 10 it's au naturale


----------



## Rowan (May 22, 2007)

ripley said:


> What do I wear in bed? Why, Chanel No.5, of course.
> ~Marilyn Monroe
> 
> 
> ...



I tend to wear socks 24/7...only take them off to shower or if they might get wet....


yes...im weird


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2007)

Most of the time I sleep naked.... if I don't feel good, or if it's exceptionally cold, I'll throw a long t-shirt on. If my nephew sleeps over, I definitely wear a long t-shirt. But, if I have a "guest" over, it's just me, him and the sheets....


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

ripley said:


> What do I wear in bed? Why, Chanel No.5, of course.
> ~Marilyn Monroe
> 
> 
> ...


 


Rowan said:


> I tend to wear socks 24/7...only take them off to shower or if they might get wet....
> 
> 
> yes...im weird


 
I only wear socks if it's winter and my feet are really cold. And more often than not, they'll warm up enough before I fall asleep and I'll peel 'em off with my toes and drop them out the side of the bed (I sleep in a Queen). Unfortunately, my toes are the first things that go numb when it's not warm enough. However, in summer I hate wearing socks even during the day, and wear sandals as often as possible.


----------



## supersoup (May 22, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I only wear socks if it's winter and my feet are really cold. And more often than not, they'll warm up enough before I fall asleep and I'll peel 'em off with my toes and drop them out the side of the bed (I sleep in a Queen). Unfortunately, my toes are the first things that go numb when it's not warm enough. However, in summer I hate wearing socks even during the day, and wear sandals as often as possible.



i do that!!! i HATE socks, but if i'm really tired and forget to take them off, or my toes are freezing, i end up with them on in bed...then i just peel them off with toes and do the same thing!

i hate wearing socks, i usually only wear them because i have to wear close toed shoes to work, or when it's snowing or raining. any other time, i wear sandals of some sort.

awesome.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 22, 2007)

Winter - something snuggly
Summer - something light and cottony to prevent the skin-on-skin sweatiness
Fall, Spring, with a guest - nothing

All the time: no socks, no bra, no undies (unless I have to. bleah.) nothing binding


----------



## GWARrior (May 22, 2007)

I sleep butt nekkid all year long! But if its very very chilly I might throw on a pair of socks. Cold feet are yucky!


----------



## Damon (May 22, 2007)

nothing. cuz it's more comfortable.


----------



## Esme (May 22, 2007)

I love silky or satiny nighties. I'm not a big fan of nekkid sleeping. I have an irrational fear of my house catching fire and having to run out in the nude. I know. I'm a weirdo. :huh:


----------



## mybluice (May 22, 2007)

My dad was a fireman when I was little and tells the story of the housefire he had to go put out...the woman was naked, the husband was injured and needed to go to the hospital...they told the lady she had to put something on to go with him...she ran back in the bedroom and came out with high heeled shoes on (she was in shock).....why am I telling this...because I have had this innate fear that if I sleep naked my house will catch on fire and I will not have sense enough to put clothes on to go to the hospital.

I sleep in cute sexy boxers and skimpy tank top pretty much year round at least all my bits are covered


----------



## GoddessNoir (May 22, 2007)

Depends on my mood, or how tired I am.

Normally, a t shirt and panties or a pretty nightie or night gown. Sometimes nothing at all.


----------



## Ash (May 22, 2007)

Nothing. Jammies get all twisty and annoying and I feel like I'm going to be strangled at any moment.


----------



## kerrypop (May 22, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Nothing. Jammies get all twisty and annoying and I feel like I'm going to be strangled at any moment.



UGH I hate that- I'm a nudie sleeper too. Occasionally I worry about what will happen if there's a fire or something, so I keep my bathrobe at the ready. ALSO, I have fleece sheets- sleeping in pajamas would just be overkill.


----------



## BigBlueChickee (May 22, 2007)

Assuming I'm in the comfort of my own home with no company, it varies between panties and a shirt (sometimes what I wore that day) and nothing. Even in the winter most of the time. I tend to toss and turn a lot while in my sleep, and I can't stand to get caught up in clothing. I'd rather put on more blankets and sleep in the buff than get caught up in pajama pants or something.


----------



## cherylharrell (May 22, 2007)

Pj's or either a ladies house coat robe. In fact when I am not going out of the house anywhere but am gonna be at home, I wear pj's around the house. They are so comfy & why get all dolled up in cute pants or jeans or whatever when nobody's gonna see them but you & your hubby...


----------



## Mechelle (May 22, 2007)

I like to wear big girl panties... no Im not joking, the go to the belly button and brief cut legs cotton spandex underwear. I need to feel held in and protected. If Im looking to get some action I try to wear a pretty nighty. I have a capri fixation also, I have like 3 pair of capri pj's but I wear them around the house mostly, I take off the bottoms to sleep.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i do that!!! i HATE socks, but if i'm really tired and forget to take them off, or my toes are freezing, i end up with them on in bed...then i just peel them off with toes and do the same thing!
> 
> i hate wearing socks, i usually only wear them because i have to wear close toed shoes to work, or when it's snowing or raining. any other time, i wear sandals of some sort.
> 
> awesome.


 
I can also play Mariokart with my toes, and peel a banana. Although I wouldn't EAT that fruit afterwards.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 23, 2007)

A pair of underwear, or nothing. Usually nothing.


----------



## SummerG (May 23, 2007)

I'm a nekkid sleeper... though for the last 2 years technically not completely nekkid, since i wear compression gear on my legs, which is so freakin sexy, oh yeah! Even in the winter I'll be pj free... I don't toss and turn, but merely getting into bed makes everything twisty, such a pain. 

I very much enjoy lounging around the house in cute pj ensembles featuring homer simpson or stewie from family guy.


----------



## ripley (May 23, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> All the time: no socks, no bra, no undies (unless I have to. bleah.) nothing binding



Same here! First thing in the house, off they go.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

Men's polycotton full nightshirt. No cap.


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 23, 2007)

What do I wear to bed?


A smile.


----------



## Suze (May 23, 2007)

Most of the time i wear a t-shirt and undies.Can't stand jammies, i'm not 10 anymore:blink:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 23, 2007)

I have three levels of sleep attire

1)Sleeping Over at Someone else's place- T-shirt and shorts/lounge pants
2)The Kids are in my bed-Undies
3)Just me and the Mrs.-not a damn thing


----------



## Zandoz (May 23, 2007)

ripley said:


> Same here! First thing in the house, off they go.




Sounds familiar. I tease wife and daughter about the under clothing and shoe trail starting at the back door. "OK...who got blown out of their bra?" "Shoe land mine!" "How did I miss the sock puppet theater in the hall?"


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 23, 2007)

I am finding this thread very odd...I find it hard to believe so many of the women on this board sleep in nothing most of the time. Maybe it's just me...but I've never met anyone who slept nude the majority of the time, and I've had many many female friends, and many apartment roomies with their own rooms.

Sleeping naked in winter especially..lord you must have one hell of a heating bill! I'm cold in a t-shirt with 5 blankets


----------



## BigBlueChickee (May 23, 2007)

Yes, I am noticing a LOT of responses to this topic about being in the buff. I would say my nothing to a little something ration is probably 1 to 3. Most of the time, its my panties and a shirt. About a 1/3 of the time its nothing at all. Definately not the majority of the time. But, it is nice to see that there are so many of us out there. Iv'e had boyfriends who adore that I often sleep in nothing, and have to tell me how their past girlfriends never did that. I thought I must be in the minoirty. Seems not so now!

OH! And my apartment complex pays for the cost of heating. So there are no worries about running up a high bill due to my little to nothing sleeping attire.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 23, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i do that!!! i HATE socks, but if i'm really tired and forget to take them off, or my toes are freezing, i end up with them on in bed...then i just peel them off with toes and do the same thing!
> 
> i hate wearing socks, i usually only wear them because i have to wear close toed shoes to work, or when it's snowing or raining. any other time, i wear sandals of some sort.
> 
> awesome.



Me 3, to ALL of that!! A friend laughed at me because I said I get claustrophoic feet in socks. My toes get seriously panicky and need out in the air. phew.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 23, 2007)

I just like to save my commando moments for when there is someone else around to appreciate them. Then again, most of the women I've dated had body issues that led them to either refuse to wear lingere (which is more for the guys, anyway) or to practically wear burkhas to bed. I was never really able to convince/persuade them that they WERE beautiful and that I DID want to see their bodies....


----------



## RedHotAva (May 23, 2007)

GWARrior said:


> I sleep butt nekkid all year long! But if its very very chilly I might throw on a pair of socks.



EXACTLY. And since I live all alone now, I am usually naked around the house anyhow. Or just in a little pair of cotton shorts so my bum doesn't stick to my leather chair


----------



## Surlysomething (May 23, 2007)

Normally a t-shirt and shorts

sometimes nothing


I bought some "nighties" last week and they're comfy and i'm feeling lazy so i've been wearing them too. They usually get ripped off in the middle of the night though.


And socks. I get COLD feet.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 23, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Then again, most of the women I've dated had body issues that led them to either refuse to wear lingere (which is more for the guys, anyway) or to practically wear burkhas to bed. I was never really able to convince/persuade them that they WERE beautiful and that I DID want to see their bodies....





My ex *boyfriend* was like that. He was usually fully clothed and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. He was fun to cling to though, like a furnace working overtime.


----------



## kerrypop (May 23, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I am finding this thread very odd...I find it hard to believe so many of the women on this board sleep in nothing most of the time. Maybe it's just me...but I've never met anyone who slept nude the majority of the time, and I've had many many female friends, and many apartment roomies with their own rooms.
> 
> Sleeping naked in winter especially..lord you must have one hell of a heating bill! I'm cold in a t-shirt with 5 blankets



I PROMISE I'm telling the truth! LOL- stan calls me his 'radiator'... at night I get REALLY hot, and that's how I like it. Also, (for me at least) when you don't know a person face to face, it's easier to be honest... I probably wouldn't tell this to my college professors or anything. Additionally, night clothes often get all twisted up and then my leg falls asleep. The last time I wore a shirt to bed I woke up and thought my thumb was paralyzed. I was THAT numb from lack of circulation because of twistyclothes... so I completely believe that most of these ladies are sleeping commando. (how sexy of all of you btw!)


----------



## BeaBea (May 23, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I am finding this thread very odd...I find it hard to believe so many of the women on this board sleep in nothing most of the time.



Tee hee - I find it hard to believe so many people here wear clothes in bed. I always assumed that grown-ups slept naked unless they were in hospital or something. 

Tracey xx


----------



## supersoup (May 23, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I just like to save my commando moments for when there is someone else around to appreciate them. Then again, most of the women I've dated had body issues that led them to either refuse to wear lingere (which is more for the guys, anyway) or to practically wear burkhas to bed. I was never really able to convince/persuade them that they WERE beautiful and that I DID want to see their bodies....



you TOLD me to wear the burkha last time we slept together. lying sack of turds i tell ya...


----------



## Cat (May 24, 2007)

Usually just undies and a tank top. I used to go the naked route, but with other young adults in the house, I've adopted a "covered up" approach in case things pop-out from under the covers and the door is open.


----------



## furious styles (May 24, 2007)

Tooz said:


> Yeah, I just de-pants and wear the shirt and undies I wore the previous day or whatever.



arousing!

yes, same here.


----------



## Mishty (May 24, 2007)

a thin coat of Victoria Secrets,Love Spell body butter....and not much else.


----------



## UberAris (May 24, 2007)

I usually sleep naked when I'm at home (Door locked, covered pulled up), but when I'm at college, I wear boxers/boxer-breifs and sometimes a t-shirt


----------



## Tad (May 24, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> I PROMISE I'm telling the truth! LOL- stan calls me his 'radiator'... at night I get REALLY hot, and that's how I like it. Also, (for me at least) when you don't know a person face to face, it's easier to be honest... I probably wouldn't tell this to my college professors or anything. Additionally, night clothes often get all twisted up and then my leg falls asleep. The last time I wore a shirt to bed I woke up and thought my thumb was paralyzed. I was THAT numb from lack of circulation because of twistyclothes... so I completely believe that most of these ladies are sleeping commando. (how sexy of all of you btw!)



I call my wife "the blast-furnace" and she is with you on the twisty thing--she can't wear long night gowns at all, and if it were not for the kid-invading-bed thing would be happiest in nothing.

So I believe all those who say that they prefer nothing!

-Ed


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (May 24, 2007)

Oooooooooooh I love to sleep all 'neeekid and freeeeeeee'... BUT I do hate it when I turn over in bed and have to 'hoick' my knockers into some semblance of order!

Ouch!

CeCe xx


----------



## knottyknicky (May 24, 2007)

generally just underwear...I feel funny sleeping totally nude for the most part, although there are always exceptions. I always wear my cute undies to bed


----------



## Ivy (May 25, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Tee hee - I find it hard to believe so many people here wear clothes in bed. I always assumed that grown-ups slept naked unless they were in hospital or something.
> 
> Tracey xx



HAHA! Me too. I don't sleep in anything except MAYBE panties and when I find out that people wear clothing to bed I am flabbergasted. I just never really think that people do that anymore.. haha.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 25, 2007)

I usually sleep naked...sometimes in a t-shirt and panties.


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 25, 2007)

I've never really been much of a naked sleeper (when I'm alone anyway....it is just the rare time)...but you fabulous ladies have inspired me tonight to spritz on some Chanel No. 5, take off my PJs, and climb into bed!

And, as I type here on my laptop, it does feel indeed, NICE!


----------



## zonker (May 25, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Tee hee - I find it hard to believe so many people here wear clothes in bed. I always assumed that grown-ups slept naked unless they were in hospital or something.
> 
> Tracey xx



I love to wear just what God gave me . . . 

. . . plus, what I've managed to accumulate in recent years -- love handles and a potbelly. I've found that the sensuality of gaining weight makes sleeping nude much more enjoyable.


----------



## Paulineminci (May 26, 2007)

When it is cold - especially in winter monts I love wearing in bed sweaters,
cardigans and woolly socks!


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (May 26, 2007)

I wear underwear (boxers/underwear hybrid) and a t-shirt when I go to bed. Sometimes I wear only underwear hybrid, depends on the weather.


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 27, 2007)

Another nekkid sleeper here, though when I'm traveling or with friends obviously I wear jammies. And yes, I sleep naked in ALASKA, in WINTER -- with the heat turned down, even, because I like to sleep cold. I have a very cushy pillow top mattress, a nice thick down comforter, flannel sheets, and a hubby who's an amazing furnace. So as long as I stay in bed, I'm comfortable. I've never found that I'm warmer when wearing stuff to bed -- but I'm an active sleeper and I hate feeling my clothes twisting around me.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (May 27, 2007)

i sleep naked too. since i started doing that a few years ago, i've had a hard time sleeping in anything else but my birthday suit.


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 27, 2007)

Okay - call me weird. I own nightgowns, from Marks and Spencers and LB. 
Spagetti strap for summertime, and long sleeve or 3/4 sleeve knit cottons that almost reach the floor for wintertime - they're like extra long t-shirts, with options for arms. 
In January and February, I wear thermals underneath too. 
I can't stand pajamas, and I have no problem being naked in bed, but eventually, I'm going to get up and put something on.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2007)

mybluice said:


> My dad was a fireman when I was little and tells the story of the housefire he had to go put out...the woman was naked, the husband was injured and needed to go to the hospital...they told the lady she had to put something on to go with him...she ran back in the bedroom and came out with high heeled shoes on (she was in shock).....why am I telling this...because I have had this innate fear that if I sleep naked my house will catch on fire and I will not have sense enough to put clothes on to go to the hospital.
> 
> I sleep in cute sexy boxers and skimpy tank top pretty much year round at least all my bits are covered



Two Norman Oklahoma Police Officers found out the hard way that I sleep naked..lol

They woke me up in my bedroom...and I sat up in bed..naked as a jaybird..LOL


----------



## ZainTheInsane (May 27, 2007)

I wear my birthday suit to bed....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Just think about that when you're going to bed at night...


mee hee hee


----------



## Melian (May 28, 2007)

The bf has the belief that sleeping in completely see-through lingerie is sexier than sleeping naked, so when he's over I wear a short, transparent deal with a blue ribbon  

When he's not around, it's a thong or nothing.


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

I'm usually pretty naked when I sleep.
I get too hot if I have any clothes on. Kinda sucks...


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2007)

The husband is a blast furnace who likes a minimum number of covers on the bed. I freeze so I wear more now than I did when I was single. Even when I fall asleep nekkid I'll put something on if I wake up because I have that fire in the middle of the night phobia too. Long tees in the summer and used to be flannel nighties in the winter but since heat got so bloody expensive I've gotten some fleece pj's and these fabulous things called the 'World's Softest Socks', the fuzzy ones, not the regular. My feet are never cold anymore.


----------



## Dreadlock Holiday (May 29, 2007)

Boxer shorts, generally, or nothing.


----------

